# Chillaxin' in the Pink Pony Lounge.



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, out of the blue, the Pink Pony itself invited me in to enjoy some cigars in it's lounge (I don't know what gender the Pony is. I initially assumed female, but then again, Ray's a dude, and he's always frolicking in pink too, or so I'm told!).

Anyways, I came home last night to find my very own Pink Pony VIP pass! Unfortunately, entrance comes with an initiation, namely the blowing up of my neighborhood mailbox!

In the spirit of the Pink Pony Lounge, I skipped the typical vintage filter I notmally use, and went with a special filter. Witness the coveted Pink Pony VIP Pass and swag!










Thanks a ton for the smokes, I'm going to enjoy each and every one of them! The GHv2, Famous Nics, and Camacho I already have some of, and enjoy. The other two are new to me, and I'm really looking forward to trying the Oba Oba!

Thanks Ray, that was a hilarious package to open. My wife was like "Who's Valerie, and why did she put a fish sticker on the box?" :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need to know what you think of the Oba Oba and LVH when you smoke em


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You got it, Ray!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like you had the disco lights going for the pic. Nice Hit - I'd like to here about the Oba Oba myself!! And of course a review of the Lounge itself -LOL!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Isn't the LVH the worst cigar ever produced? LOL Nicely don Ray!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey alright! All that Pink Pony Lounge talk is coming to fruition....very nice Ray, congrats Derek


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Isn't the LVH the worst cigar ever produced? LOL Nicely don Ray!


Not sure if you are serious or not but it is delicious! One of my favorite smokes.

La Vieja Habana I bought for the first time at my B&M because I was broke and needed something to smoke while I was there so I gave it a shot...4 boxes later I am still enjoying them


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Not sure if you are serious or not but it is delicious! One of my favorite smokes.
> 
> La Vieja Habana I bought for the first time at my B&M because I was broke and needed something to smoke while I was there so I gave it a shot...4 boxes later I am still enjoying them


Isn't that the Drew Estate stick? I could have sworn that was a terrible smoke...according to...well, several people. Am I thinking about something else?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is made by DE...very weird..maybe you will need to try one..


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> It is made by DE...*very weird*..maybe you will need to try one..


Kipp? The cigar? or the fact that Kipp hasn't tried one? Or just plain Kipp?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> It is made by DE...very weird..maybe you will need to try one..


I guess I will...have seen them on CI a bunch of times but I THOUGHT (I am questioning myself now...) that I heard that they were *BAD*...will have to give them a whirl. Are they good ROTT or do they need some age?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Kipp? The cigar? or the fact that Kipp hasn't tried one? Or just plain Kipp?


I think that I am going to start giving you negative RG...see how LOW it can go! (my guess is not as low as your ass crack travels)! ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Isn't the LVH the worst cigar ever produced?


Nope. Your stink bomb prototype is, you evil bastage!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I think that I am going to start giving you negative RG...see how LOW it can go! (my guess is not as low as your ass crack travels)! ound:


:laugh::spit::tease::fish::r:spank:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp saying they are not good, first time I am hearing it....

I like them ROTT, but with rest they do get even better.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> I think that I am going to start giving you negative RG...see how LOW it can go! (my guess is not as low as your ass crack travels)! ound:


Ironically, that goes both ways. We could all bump his RG up and it wouldn't go as high as his crack travels either! :laugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Isn't the LVH the worst cigar ever produced? LOL Nicely don Ray!


I thought that honor fell to the WSBS Stinky Cigar prototype,Cap'n?

enjoy the cigars,Derek....I hear they go well with a Pink Lady,which I believe is the house drink at The Pink Pony Lounge.


----------

